# MMM - Great Loss - Andy Stothert



## DavyCrocket (May 10, 2005)

So sorry to see Andy and Marion are to retire from writing reports for MMM. I really enjoyed all there reports and will miss them.
Can I wish them both well for the future!
PS - Is it me or is the MMM getting thinner?


----------



## BwB (Dec 5, 2009)

Sorry to hear this news. Andy writes some great articles which, when I did purchase MMM, it was always him I'd read first. Probably won't bother reading MMM once he's given up, I find the rest of the mag only of marginal interest.


----------



## hippypair (May 1, 2005)

Always enjoyed his sense of humor,also his photos were always brilliant.
Evidently Fagash Lil wanted to settle down to a more normal life.
Very best wishes to both in there retirement they will be missed.


----------



## Solwaybuggier (Mar 4, 2008)

Yes, they'll be sorely missed.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Whilst on the subject - anyone tried the e-version of MMM? I haven't, but hope probably in vain I can do the equivalent of skipping the adverts on TV 

Now THAT would show how thin is MMM....

Dave


----------



## Mikemoss (Sep 5, 2005)

That's a crying shame, I loved his style of writing and the pics were always outstanding. I think most of us would also applaud the way he led the charge to get Fiat Juddergate sorted.

I think that's my subscription not renewed if Andy's gone for good, as the rest of MMM is desperately dull stuff.


----------



## babyrhino (Oct 19, 2006)

Read the post headline and at first thought he had died!

So for me it is great relief that he is still with us but disappointed that he won't be writing in MMM any more.

Brian


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

> I think most of us would also applaud the way he led the charge to get Fiat Juddergate sorted.


I'd certainly second that. His sterling work and rattling of Fiat cages did much to get the modifications introduced.

Happy Retirement to them both


----------



## Jamsieboy (Jan 14, 2011)

MMM will not be the same without Andy and little FA.
As has been said writing and photos were sublime.
Just a hint in the Ed comment that just maybe we will see Andy contribute again. Really hope so.
Anyway all the best to Andy and Marion. Two stars


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Have to admit when I read the headline I thought MMM finished, where will all those adverts go to. :lol: 
Yes will miss the articles, but will look forward to the occasional ones he will do, cannot see him with a clear desktop. :roll: :roll: 

cabby


----------



## rowley (May 14, 2005)

I will miss his articles too. Feel quite sad now!!


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

That is sad, I get both MMM and Practical motor home

Need to cancel one as two are too much to read now and they do echo each other

I loved Andy and Fagash Lil,

may be she has given up smoking, that would put a spanner in the works

A happy retirement to both of them

I sometimes wish I was still working but then I get real  

Aldra


----------



## oldtart (Mar 18, 2006)

Yes, like everyone else I will certainly miss the articles and those wonderful photographs.

Happy retirement to you both.

Our MMM arrived today. I haven't had chance to look at it yet but it is definitely thinner!!!!!

Val


----------



## padraigpost (Dec 8, 2010)

MMM will never be the same again, Andy and Marion wrote fantastic articles which were always my first stop when my new MMM arrived through the door, I could not wait to read about their travels, best wishes to both of them and thank you for all your unmissable articles.


----------



## MikeE (May 1, 2005)

DABurleigh said:


> Whilst on the subject - anyone tried the e-version of MMM? I haven't, but hope probably in vain I can do the equivalent of skipping the adverts on TV
> 
> Now THAT would show how thin is MMM....
> 
> Dave


I've been getting the e-version on my iPad for a few months. Not bad and readable OK on an iPad but last months edition took over 8 hours to download on a 12 meg link! PocketMags are having some serious server problems. I won't be renewing my (cancelled) subscription at all now Andy and FA have departed, they were the best thing in the mag by a long way.

Mike


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Did you wear a swiping finger out getting through all the e-ads? :-(

Dave


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*andy*

Glad to hear he has not passed away.

But for me, I found his travel writing too biased and uninformative.

But in any case, good luck to them both for the future.

TM


----------



## ob1 (Sep 25, 2007)

I'm betting that after a few months retirement that they will be bored to tears. Anyway, 'senior' photographers of Andy's quality don't retire, they just fade away over time, just like their prints. Whatever, they have both given me many hours of pleasure and I wish them all the best for the future.

Ron


----------



## Chausson (Oct 17, 2006)

DABurleigh said:


> Whilst on the subject - anyone tried the e-version of MMM? I haven't, but hope probably in vain I can do the equivalent of skipping the adverts on TV
> 
> Now THAT would show how thin is MMM....
> 
> Dave


Hi Dave
Yes I have tried it but I am back on the hard copy now. The company (magcloner) that brings the mag into emags is rubbish they just keep taking money off you without giving you the mag, I complained several times to mmm that there is a better way or even a better company called exactly which deliver practical motorhome, they are bang on every month and you can store the mag for reference, they mmm said they would look into it as they had a few complaints of mag cloner.
Took me about two months to get my money back off them magcloner that is.

Ron


----------



## 4maddogs (May 4, 2010)

Have not tried the ecopy as I subscribe to Outdoot Photography which is a Pocketmags client.....rubbish compared to Exactly. 

MMM rather dull these days.


----------



## Sandy_Saunders (Nov 17, 2008)

The magazine is definitely thinner, which is probably not a bad thing. Also Dave Hurrell no longer appears in the testing section, last seen in the October edition, so I assume he has left. This is a loss IMHO, his tests were always very thorough. Although he did have some odd bees in his bonnet, lack of electronic ignition on hobs being one of them. 8O 

Hope this isn't the start of a decline in what is still the best motorhome mag.

Sandy


----------



## jrr (Oct 17, 2011)

A sad loss, indeed, although I guess he'll pop up now and again with an article rather than a "column". Having an interest in photography, I found his photographs inspiring.

A couple of observations, though:

On another site a few weeks ago I saw criticism of Andy Stothert, on the basis that he should be writing for a photography magazine, rather than a motor caravan publication. This naturally raises the question of whether or not exhibition-standard photographs belong in MMM or not....

Related to that, we finally took out a subscription at the NEC show a few weeks ago. The lady on the MMM stand referred to the magazine as a "lifestyle publication". This kind of implies that something more that site reviews and 'van tests are an integral part of the magazine.

So what (or who) is MMM for?


----------



## AndyStothert (Feb 9, 2008)

*Happy loss*

Greetings all,

The proprietors of the site have kindly pointed out to me the existence of this thread and asked whether I wished to comment. 
Well, only to point out that yes, we have now become proper layabouts with no income. 
I'd also like to thank everyone for their comments, and for the support everyone gave in 2008/09 in putting pressure of Fiat to include the then current owners of the 2.3 Ducatos to get the gearbox modifications fitted to existing vehicles. 
Ours has now done 50,000 miles on the modified box and still doesn't sound any worse than it did the day it was done. No better either.
That said, the metallic paint is now peeling off all the leading edges and roof seams. 
Do I want to make a fuss about it with Fiat? Absolutely no chance. 
Thanks again, and I have to go, as I can hear Little FA demanding I get my wellies on and get back to digging over the vegetable patch. 
I just hope things don't get desperate enough to start playing golf.


----------



## ceejayt (Nov 25, 2005)

DABurleigh said:


> Whilst on the subject - anyone tried the e-version of MMM? I haven't, but hope probably in vain I can do the equivalent of skipping the adverts on TV
> 
> Now THAT would show how thin is MMM....
> 
> Dave


I have it in iPad and enjoy it much more than the hard copy and its cheaper.
You can skip the ads plus I find. Read more of the magazine overall. Highly recommended


----------



## Nethernut (Jun 4, 2008)

ceejayt said:


> DABurleigh said:
> 
> 
> > Whilst on the subject - anyone tried the e-version of MMM? I haven't, but hope probably in vain I can do the equivalent of skipping the adverts on TV
> ...


I too read it on my iPad although only purchase occasionally as you can't download it. IMHO Practical Motorhome much better for the iPad as each issue you buy is downloaded permanently.


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

TM 

there is a paid job going doing exactly what you are doing now.

joe :wink: :wink:


----------



## trevd01 (Oct 26, 2007)

I have to say that the Stodhert articles are always the first things to be read in MMM by us.

But, the only reason we are still getting it is because I forgot to cancel the subscription. The latest one to arrive is still sitting in its wrapper unopened as yet.

Without Andy's photos and enjoyable articles that has just reminded me that I really must cancel my direct debit.

Thanks Andy and Marion for the pleasure you have given us over the last few years - you seem to have been to so many places we have and we will miss saying 'how true' in Andy's observations of campsites, their owners and towns we have been to.


----------

